# Loves Guests but gets Possessive



## Georgia<3Wico (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi

Cas loves guests, he gets so excited and really wants to say hi! Then people will go up to him because he's so cute and it's obvious he wants to go to them and they put their finger out and he will jump on and get on their shoulder. From there he tries to bite any finger that comes near him. He doesn't bite hard but it's enough to make me concerned... He also just will open his beak as a warning but he will bite if the finger gets close. Then if I try to get him off he will run away. How to I undo this behavior? He's so friendly and I would really love his interactions with guests to be positive and I want my friends to see what a sweet boy he really is.

Any advice?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Biting is a tiels only way to say no. He's not doing it to be vicious, he's just doing it because he likes where he is and doesn't want to be moved. I would say instead of reaching a finger out to get him, have whoever he's on, shake their shoulder slightly to unbalance him and make him get off. He will get tired of that pretty quickly and decide the finger is the better way to go.

Treats will also help. If you can tempt him off the shoulder with some millet and no biting, that's even better.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I also have a male tiel who loves people and does not want to get off... Try offering him the back of your flat hand instead.


----------



## Georgia<3Wico (Nov 16, 2014)

> I would say instead of reaching a finger out to get him, have whoever he's on, shake their shoulder slightly to unbalance him and make him get off. He will get tired of that pretty quickly and decide the finger is the better way to go.
> 
> The problem is that I've recently stopped clipping his wings so flying is new to him. I know he's not being aggressive but it confuses the guests and makes them nervous and they just want to give him love. I've tried making my hand flat and very low but it gets the same reaction.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well if he gets like that then the only response is to put him in timeout in his cage. He can meet people but he's gonna be a jerk about it, he needs to see that's not acceptable. Treats are the best way to get a tiel to do anything so that's where I would start. And remember, you are bigger than him and he can't boss you around if you don't want him to.


----------



## Georgia<3Wico (Nov 16, 2014)

We do like to use time outs especially if he bites. What are good cockatiel treats? I've tried different types of veg and millet but he's very fussy...


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you tried peanuts?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmoBird said:


> Have you tried peanuts?


Actually even tho peanuts are in a lot of parrot foods they are not recommended to feed parrots due to contamination with fungal toxins, if you are going to feed then use human grade as they are less likely to be contaminat. Try hemp seeds, safflower seeds, bits of sunflower seeds... My birds all go crazy for in the shell hemp!


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Actually even tho peanuts are in a lot of parrot foods they are not recommended to feed parrots due to contamination with fungal toxins, if you are going to feed then use human grade as they are less likely to be contaminat. Try hemp seeds, safflower seeds, bits of sunflower seeds... My birds all go crazy for in the shell hemp!


I'll keep that in mind thanks. Cosmo loves peanuts for treats. I get the shelled kind at the pet store. Also if your gonna use human peanuts make sure they don't have any salt!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmoBird said:


> I'll keep that in mind thanks. Cosmo loves peanuts for treats. I get the shelled kind at the pet store. Also if your gonna use human peanuts make sure they don't have any salt!


I believe raw unsalted is best.


----------

